# Tour de Force Sock Knitting !



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Have you seen these socks?? They are mind-blowing examples of knitting art....taking socks to a whole new level. I have not yet reached the point where my socks must match my porcelain, but I greatly admire the artistic spirit that created these. Here is a link to the artist's work:

http://www.tsocktsarina.com/blog/


----------



## pawpawlover (Jun 10, 2012)

Oh Wow!! I think I'll just leave this pattern in the "too hard" basket. I think these socks are a work of art, not to be worn. :lol:


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh I wish nana was here to see these socks.She would definitely need a pair of those.They are beautiful and unique,thanks for sharing the link.I will bookmark it,not because I will make them,but I have to show those to all the knitters in the family
Cheers


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

For more of Lisa Grossman's work and patterns, here is the Ravelry link
http://www.ravelry.com/designers/lisa-grossman

They are beautifully designed! thank you sockit2me for this post topic!!! Zoe 

For more
http://www.tsocktsarina.com/


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

Holy cow! Those are amazing!


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> For more of Lisa Grossman's work and patterns, here is the Ravelry link
> http://www.ravelry.com/designers/lisa-grossman
> 
> They are beautifully designed! thank you sockit2me for this post topic!!! Zoe
> ...


It's all your fault [grin]. I just went to her site and I'm on overload! There is a free pattern for a sweater that is screaming my name. If I start now, I might finish in time for next winter.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Absolutely fabulous. Would love to do someday when my skills are up to it.


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

I have tried to knit several of her patterns and I still have Firebird unopened. I found them way above my knitting level.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

maur1011 said:


> It's all your fault [grin]. I just went to her site and I'm on overload! There is a free pattern for a sweater that is screaming my name. If I start now, I might finish in time for next winter.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Artistry for sure! I feel like Alice in Wonderland seeing such amazing sights.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Her work is amazing!


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

I recently saw an ad for clear see through boots. I wondered who would wear clear boots. The answer...someone with these socks.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Wow. Such an artist.


----------



## KnittingSquare (Sep 9, 2012)

I have a dinner set with this pattern but I don't think I will knit the socks to match...look a bit hard...they are very nice though


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh wow!!!! How many pairs do you intend on making???? :lol: :lol: Now that is quite an art form. Most humbling.


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

What a treasure!!!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

OMGoodness!!! Gorgeous!!!! ;0)


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

beautiful socks but i will skip making a pair. LOL


----------



## joy-ous1 (Nov 4, 2011)

These are extremely beautiful. I can't imagine the amount of work that went into these. I am very impressed and thank you for sharing.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

dwidget said:


> beautiful socks but i will skip making a pair. LOL


LOL, you only have to make one of these socks and then frame it!!!


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

My initial reaction: Oh My God!!


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

sockit2me said:


> Have you seen these socks?? They are mind-blowing examples of knitting art....taking socks to a whole new level. I have not yet reached the point where my socks must match my porcelain, but I greatly admire the artistic spirit that created these. Here is a link to the artist's work:
> 
> http://www.tsocktsarina.com/blog/


Definately 'artist' socks! wow.. fantastic!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh wow! those are amazing! I have Blue Calico dinnerware and thought (for about half a minute) of trying to duplicate that pattern, but no - I'll just admire the Tsarina's gorgeous work ;-)


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Wow! those are amazing. I will have to quit patting myself on the back for having finished The Lighthouse Socks. Joan 8060


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Wow! those are amazing. I will have to quit patting myself on the back for having finished The Lighthouse Socks. BTW sockittome, I have loved your posts of classic sweaters...Do you knit socks too? If so, please post some. Joan 8060


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Wow!!! They definitely are "mind blowing". What talent! Totally amazing work of art. I would wear them to show them off. Again...............WOW!!!!


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

All I can say is wow, a work of art for sure!


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

joanh8060 said:


> Wow! those are amazing. I will have to quit patting myself on the back for having finished The Lighthouse Socks. BTW sockittome, I have loved your posts of classic sweaters...Do you knit socks too? If so, please post some. Joan 8060


I have mere volume as apposed to the artistry of Tsarina....160 prs of socks:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> I have mere volume as apposed to the artistry of Tsarina....160 prs of socks:


Wow!!! lots of socks means lots of happy feet!!! hahaha, here is a little sock construction for all sockers!!! Zoe


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

I could do that with a blue sharpie on a white sock! What wonderful knitting. Has to be really fine yarn and tiny needles too for such detail


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this. Amazing work.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh my..what a beautiful piece of art! I would be afraid to wear them...I once knitted a willow pattern sweater and it was beautiful. Sadly, I outgrew it!! Thanks for sharing this..


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

JuneS said:


> I could do that with a blue sharpie on a white sock! What wonderful knitting. Has to be really fine yarn and tiny needles too for such detail


Very funny!!! :thumbup:


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

Oh my Derp how amazing, awesome, my mother would have loved theses, although now that I think about it I do believe I never saw her with socks on LOL, but she did so love the china pattern and that color of blue


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

sockit2me said:


> I have mere volume as apposed to the artistry of Tsarina....160 prs of socks:


Good grief! Are your hands robots! How long did it take to do 160 pairs? :thumbup:


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

Wow! Her traveling stitches out do Nancy Bush. Her flair for drama has served her well. Even in the destruction of part of her home---life goes on. {knitting fest.] Amazing and interesting woman. Thanks for the informative read.


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

mind-blowing is putting it mildly .... that someone could even think of knitting that way is unbelievable but seeing it is unreal.... thanks for posting !!


----------



## Los Lunas (Sep 29, 2011)

If I owned a pair of those socks, I'd have to frame them and just stare at them!! WOW, they are the bomb!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow!!!! Wow!!!


sockit2me said:


> I have mere volume as apposed to the artistry of Tsarina....160 prs of socks:


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Beautiful socks.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

OMG!!!! I went to her website that you gave and looked at her Mayan socks as well. This woman is an artistic genius and her writing is witty, funny...her hsb learning to cook was hilarious! Thank you for sharing this...I love "meeting" new people like this.... :thumbup:


----------



## grumpynana (Mar 10, 2013)

how can i get the pattern i would love to knit somet5hing like that just to know i can


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

I agree - very pretty but too hard basket


pawpawlover said:


> Oh Wow!! I think I'll just leave this pattern in the "t
> oo hard" basket. I think these socks are a work of art, not to be worn. :lol:


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

grumpynana said:


> how can i get the pattern i would love to knit somet5hing like that just to know i can


Why don't you learn how to use a computer first !


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I agree - very pretty but too hard basket


I told DH that IF i could knit socks like that, I'd frame those! LOL


----------



## carmenl (Jan 30, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> Why don't you learn how to use a computer first !


It wouldn't hurt you to learn a little civility. That was really rude. :thumbdown:


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

OMG!!! GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## barbara perpoli (Feb 7, 2013)

Wow....what a true artist you are!


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

They are just beautiful,ok if I ever made a pair of these ,and that is a Big if ,(new kniier here )I would have them framed


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

so excited ,cant even spell (sorry about that )


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

Wow, that's talent! I cannot manage color work so I'll just admire them from here.


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Can you get your socks to match your cloisenne?


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

What gorgeous socks!! I would frame them, not wear them, if I put that much work into it!!!


----------

